# "Get Ready for Generation Z"



## Thalassa

idoh said:


> well from what I can see generation x was depressed, generation y was colorful, generation z is bland


According to the theory, you guys are SUPPOSED to be "bland" or rather, kind of " Artists grow up overprotected by adults preoccupied with the Crisis, *come of age as the socialized and conformist young adults of a post-Crisis world*."

We on the other hand are " come of age as* team-oriented young optimists* during a Crisis, *emerge as energetic, overly-confident midlifers*, and age into politically powerful elders."

...it's all there. Your wholesome blandness, our collectivist narcissism.


----------



## Thalassa

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my experience with Gen Z is that they seem much more group oriented than Gen Y or Gen X. while they're generally a bit more accepting than my own generation at that age, I also find them disturbingly collectivist.


Generation Y is highly collectivist and also has "high uncertainty avoidance" which may explain our apparent narcissism/opinions. I don't know how you can even determine how a bunch of teenagers are "disturbingly collectivist" they're college freshmen at most. 


We are idealist/collectivist and they are practical/collectivist according to SH. Like we are Darth Vader and they're the Storm Troopers. 

Individualism are traits of Boomers and Xers. Boomers being the idealist loud mouths taking all the credit for it, and Xers too busy being individualists to care.


----------



## wssholmes

I don't know if I agree with the article, but I'd be pressed if you asked me to articulate why.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It's most fun to take the credit for everything if you can do it in the form of an opera. Since we are individualists, we have to sing solos although, actually, four part harmony is a much better sound.:mellow:



fourtines said:


> Individualism are traits of Boomers and Xers. Boomers being the idealist loud mouths taking all the credit for it, and Xers too busy being individualists to care.


----------



## idoh

fourtines said:


> According to the theory, you guys are SUPPOSED to be "bland" or rather, kind of " Artists grow up overprotected by adults preoccupied with the Crisis, *come of age as the socialized and conformist young adults of a post-Crisis world*."
> 
> We on the other hand are " come of age as* team-oriented young optimists* during a Crisis, *emerge as energetic, overly-confident midlifers*, and age into politically powerful elders."
> 
> ...it's all there. Your wholesome blandness, our collectivist narcissism.


Yess I was right:crazy: it makes sense when you look at the pop culture too. Gen y had a huge teen culture going on in the early 2000s which continued through the decade with things like American idol and X factor popping up for teenagers. Whereas Gen z have been teens for a while now and have brought nothing new to the table (conformist)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Hey, I forgot.
I'm older than dirt.
In fact, I invented dirt.
Hope you are enjoying my wonderful invention.
:laughing:



fourtines said:


> Individualism are traits of Boomers and Xers. Boomers being the idealist loud mouths taking all the credit for it, and Xers too busy being individualists to care.


----------



## Satan Claus

I'm a part of generation Z and I hate my generation. We're not smart and we're definitley not saving anyone or anything accept for our phones when they fall on the ground.


----------



## Thalassa

walking tourist said:


> It's most fun to take the credit for everything if you can do it in the form of an opera. Since we are individualists, we have to sing solos although, actually, four part harmony is a much better sound.:mellow:



hahahaha....so it wouldn't be a cross between Tommy and Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## TwinAnthos

Blanco said:


> I read this article recently entitled "Get Ready for Generation Z" that indicated that this upcoming generation is smarter than baby boomers and more motivated than millennial and that they are basically going to save the world from all of our problem. I'm paraphrasing of course, but at the core that's what they are suggesting.
> 
> Get ready for Generation Z
> 
> Do you think we are being overly optimistic about this upcoming generation or putting too much weight on their shoulder?
> 
> I don't mean to diminish the accomplishments of Gen z, I'm just hope we don't end up over-hyping a whole generation and end up being disappointed when they don't meet our unrealistic expectations.


Don't expect to much any you won't be dissapointed. :frustrating:


----------



## TwinAnthos

Satan Claus said:


> I'm a part of generation Z and I hate my generation*. We're not smart and we're definitley not saving anyone or anything accept for our phones when they fall on the ground*.


That is true for most of thoose in my generation. I'm not one of them yet , and I hope I never will be though. I hate them. Unintelligent unmoralistic attention hungry phone freaks. Yes thats what I'd call most of my generation. I've noticed more people in my taste and age appear on this site. It's fascintating that we think alike.


----------



## Bat

fourtines said:


> a cross between Tommy and Rocky Horror Picture Show


I would pay to see that.

And then take credit for it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I was thinking more of a cross between a Gian Carlo Menotti opera and the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Vampires singing odd intervals.



fourtines said:


> hahahaha....so it wouldn't be a cross between Tommy and Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## FakeLefty

john.thomas said:


> I'm glad to finally see Generation Z getting some positive attention, instead of all these Baby Boomers, Gen X-ers and Gen Y-ers complaining about us constantly.


Well, every generation will have something negative to say about the succeeding generation. The G.I Generation probably thought of the Baby Boomers as too laid back and superficial, the Baby Boomers probably thought of Generation X as too laid back and superficial, Generation X probably thought of Generation Y as too laid back and superficial, and Generation Y probably thinks of Generation Z as too laid back and superficial, and so forth. Not to say that every people of each generation thought like this nor do I say that this is 100% accurate, but every generation will have something negative to say about the succeeding generation. 

That being said, Generation Z has positives and negatives. We may be criticized for our taste in music, being too absorbed by technology, etc. but at the same time we're more open towards differences among people than previous generations and we're more open towards change. There are many of us who have great aspirations for a greater future, and we have the rapid pace of technological development to help us. We have the potential to make a huge impact in this world. Will we fulfill that potential, though? Only time will tell.


----------



## Thalassa

FakeLefty said:


> Well, every generation will have something negative to say about the succeeding generation. The G.I Generation probably thought of the Baby Boomers as too laid back and superficial, the Baby Boomers probably thought of Generation X as too laid back and superficial, Generation X probably thought of Generation Y as too laid back and superficial, and Generation Y probably thinks of Generation Z as too laid back and superficial, and so forth. Not to say that every people of each generation thought like this nor do I say that this is 100% accurate, but every generation will have something negative to say about the succeeding generation.
> 
> That being said, Generation Z has positives and negatives. We may be criticized for our taste in music, being too absorbed by technology, etc. but at the same time we're more open towards differences among people than previous generations and we're more open towards change. There are many of us who have great aspirations for a greater future, and we have the rapid pace of technological development to help us. We have the potential to make a huge impact in this world. Will we fulfill that potential, though? Only time will tell.


As a member of Gen Z can you explain to me why Lorde simultaneously considers herself as morally superior to everyone in Gen Y yet manages to be a completely hateful bitch to other musicians? Does she see the irony in that? Yes? No? I actually like Tennis Court, I think she's ok as an artist but ye gods.

Do you think it's possible she's just an immature INTJ?

EDIT: I ask because so far she's been deemed the voice of your generation. That Tennis Court video is soooo Ni and she practically holds a sign that says "I have Fi and hate Se."






Don't get me wrong I have also considered "mean INFP" and "ISFP in horrible Fi/Ni loop who is denying her own need for Se right in front of her own face."

But even physically she seems to lack Se.


----------



## Thalassa

walking tourist said:


> I was thinking more of a cross between a Gian Carlo Menotti opera and the Rocky Horror Picture Show. Vampires singing odd intervals.


Perfect. At Intermission there could be a Hair tribute.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Absolutely. But this time, the performers can keep their clothes on so the audience people don't spill their beverages all over their dry clean only fashion statements, lol.



fourtines said:


> Perfect. At Intermission there could be a Hair tribute.


----------



## QueenOfCats

Interesting!


----------



## FakeLefty

fourtines said:


> As a member of Gen Z can you explain to me why Lorde simultaneously considers herself as morally superior to everyone in Gen Y yet manages to be a completely hateful bitch to other musicians? Does she see the irony in that? Yes? No? I actually like Tennis Court, I think she's ok as an artist but ye gods.
> 
> Do you think it's possible she's just an immature INTJ?
> 
> EDIT: I ask because so far she's been deemed the voice of your generation. That Tennis Court video is soooo Ni and she practically holds a sign that says "I have Fi and hate Se."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I have also considered "mean INFP" and "ISFP in horrible Fi/Ni loop who is denying her own need for Se right in front of her own face."
> 
> But even physically she seems to lack Se.


Tbh I don't follow celebrities, but it seems that society in general is very competitive these days- for a lot of people there is a lot of emphasis on being better than others- going to better schools than others, having more money than others, being more culturally refined than others, etc. Not to mention that there is a greater sense of social isolation among the young people today. I can't say that Lorde is a fair spokesperson of Gen Z, but it seems that there may be a generational explanation for some of her behaviors.


----------



## cremefraiche

Duke Sam said:


> As a generation-z, I like to believe, that like many things, its not quite that simple. I see my age peers dropping out of school, appearing on teen mom, and frequently partaking in activities that are dangerous, pointless, and illegal. Yet on the other hand there are others, like myself, that aren't even legal adults yet, who are participating in college level courses, and actually making a difference in the world.


I'm a Milennial Gen Y and I think Teen Mom started when I was in high school. Your examples are some things all generations have to deal with. I think it's more of a teen thing than generational.

I can see some credibility to the OP, though we are predicting far too early and discrediting many things. Many Gen Ys are doing revolutionary things or are on the cusp of doing that, but are still in college or at home with their parents and not fully in control quite yet.

Correct me if my generations are incorrect here:

In Baby Boomers, my parents' generation, dealt with things like civil rights movements, etc., and from my experience at least, have more difficulty adjusting to modern life because of how different it is and how much it has changed from much of their life growing up. (Not saying all are like this, of course).

Gen Y, my generation, are parented by people adjusting and are thus adjusting ourselves. So I have to guess if Gen Z and on, the children of Gen Y, will adjust even better considering?

Probably makes no sense, but words, what even are they?

Regardless, and perhaps off topic, I see many examples of generationalism? in the work place and it pisses me the fck off. It's a paradox, where the youth are treated as irresponsible whether they are or not, but are also the future of the workplace and thus need to be trained and treated with equal respect.

I see so many examples of people generalizing the younger professionals yet failing to see they could be destroying their companies by not sufficiently using and training them to fill their place, thus fulfilling their shit prophecy that the youth will destroy the nation.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

As a reply to one of the replies here.

I don't see anything wrong with socialism. Morality should always be the first priority and that's what it's about. Peace and cooperation are better than conflict and competition.

The police force and many services including the defence force are funded by your tax. All deserve the right to a life and employment.

Nobody is homeless in socialism nor do they have to worry about unemployment or being unable to afford health services to survive. The people who can work but refuse to just won't get supported. It's a stress-free, conflict and competition-free system where you don't have to worry.

Current system is far too rigid and greed based.


----------



## tangosthenes

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my impression of Gen Y overall is: "conforming covert narcissists who believe they are nonconformist and get defensive when other people call them out on anything"


That's pretty accurate there, Mr. ENFP 7w8.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

tangosthenes said:


> That's pretty accurate there, Mr. ENFP 7w8.


why thank you, Mr. 5w4 :wink:


----------

